# My Black&White Cat



## TheBackFire (Oct 1, 2015)

This is my Cat Heisenberg. He's a very photogenic cat. I kid you not he will see the camera and just walk up and start posing for whoever is taking photos.

Anyways, I took this photo of him. It's been blowing up on all the social networks i've posted it on and even some art related websites. I really would like to know what other photographers think of this photo because everyone who has fav. or liked it probably don't know much about photography. Pick away guys!

Settings: Nikon D5100| 50mm 1.8 Prime Lens | ISO 400 | F/ 2.8 | 1/250 sec


----------



## scooter2044 (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice, although the name at the bottom is a wee bit large.


----------



## waday (Oct 1, 2015)

Very nice shot


----------



## TheBackFire (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeah... still trying to get my watermarks right. Had an realization that some sites this photo can get stolen on so i just started water marking for online use.


----------



## Designer (Oct 1, 2015)

It's nice, but not a prize-winner, IMO.  

You focused on the (one) eye, and there is a window catchlight in the eye, so that much is good.  The overall composition is almost a diagonal, but since it is very common, I think that part of it is not really special.  

The shallow DOF might be understood in this shot, even though the OOF areas are also cat, so that part doesn't ring my bell.  

The proportions of the frame are awkward, and the watermark is entirely too large and intrusive.  

I give it a 4 out of 10.


----------



## TheBackFire (Oct 1, 2015)

Designer said:


> It's nice, but not a prize-winner, IMO.
> 
> You focused on the (one) eye, and there is a window catchlight in the eye, so that much is good.  The overall composition is almost a diagonal, but since it is very common, I think that part of it is not really special.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the honest review. After looking back and seeing parts of the cat being out of focus. I realized that your right. I shot this in f/2.8 cause i was trying to get a nice clean shot of another cat. She was laying so that part of the body and background being blown out would actually work. I didn't realize that I never changed the apature so i get a cat who's partly out of focus. The watermark issue. It didn't look as big in photoshop, lol. I'm still trying to get the watermark correct and i realized it's opacity isn't low enough either.


----------



## CallibCarver (Oct 7, 2015)

It's a beautiful shot.

Sent via Tapatalk. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## waday (Oct 7, 2015)

TheBackFire said:


> Yeah... still trying to get my watermarks right. Had an realization that some sites this photo can get stolen on so i just started water marking for online use.


The watermark in this shot can be very, very easily removed. I could probably do it in Microsoft Paint...


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 8, 2015)

I think it's a beautiful shot.


----------



## TheBackFire (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the comments.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 30, 2015)

I think it's the _cat's meow_!

I wish my little fuzzbutts would cooperate.  I see them 'pose' all the time, but as soon as a camera comes out, they're FOOM..... gone!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 30, 2015)

Pretty kitty. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBackFire (Oct 30, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I think it's the _cat's meow_!
> 
> I wish my little fuzzbutts would cooperate.  I see them 'pose' all the time, but as soon as a camera comes out, they're FOOM..... gone!



Yeah i only have one that'll really cooperate. Loves the camera. Other 2 hate it.


----------



## DaPOPO (Oct 31, 2015)

Delete your logo, print it and put it up on your wall. I love the DoF, you "accidentally" did great with your aperture setting..


----------

